# Tips, and useful hints, all kinds.



## kududundee (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi everyone. 
As a long time camper in hard shell campers we desided to go the pop up way for our next adventures. We bought a Fleetwood , Highlander Avalon in 2007 and have enjoyed it tremendously and have gone away much more than when we owned the big ones. I still laugh passing the big campers uphill at 70m/hr. :10220:
With a family of 5, that is a 18 year old with 14 and 11 year old siblings respectfully, room for their stuff and clothes had its challenges in the pop up with no overhead cabinets.
The best item I have fiund is a camping closet made by camping logic. It works great even has a place for tissues. We bring them into the house.(we never fold them back up after a trip. In fact the canvas bags they came with are now used for my sewer pipes, electrical cords, bungee cords hammers etc...you get the idea):thumbup1:
Like I said we bring them into the house, pack them and carry them out into the Avalon wich has enough room for 3 on the floor in the back and another 2 flat on the bed/couch in the front. Check them out and at the campsite we line them up next to us on the beds ona side wall. This makes it very convienient because everything is at hand on your bed , it works great. The link is to someone that carries it . You might find them cheaper somewhere else.
Thanks for He Ruide for the part numbers for my end caps.
Camping Logic Camping Closet - Camping.com

Have fun 
Rudie


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks like the site you linked is sold out..

Is this what you mean?








Camping Logic Camping Closet - How To/ News - Travel Gear Blog


----------



## kududundee (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes , that's the one


----------

